# de les que un bon guionista SABRIA traure suc



## charles79

no sé el perquè d'aquestes frases:

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Una pregunta per fil)
-No és una història anodina_ és una història de les que un bon guionista SABRIA traure suc. ( EN SABRIA TRAURE...O HI TRAURIA..?).


perdoneu si són molts dubtes però és important i m'he d'examinar prompte.

una abraçada


----------



## Favara

No sabria dir-te normes però, com a parlant nadiu:
(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Una pregunta per fil)
-A l'última crec que el pronom és opcional... Tot i així, diria _en sabria traure_ o _sabria traure'n_.
Potser un altre company ho puga dir amb més seguretat.


----------



## ampurdan

Crec que el pronom "en" seria redundant, tot i que potser habitual, ja que la frase ja inclou el complement mitjançant el relatiu "de les que".

"Un bon guionista sabria traure suc *de les històries*".
"Un bon guionista *en* sabria traure suc".
"És una història *de les que* un bon guionista sabria traure suc".


----------



## charles79

si posem el relatiu que/què/qui/on/el qual/els quals/ etc. no cal posar doncs, el pronom "en".

¿és així?


----------



## betulina

Sí, en general és així, per no caure en pleonasmes.

De tota manera, pensant en aquesta frase concreta que dónes, jo diria que sí que hi cal el pronom. A veure si m'explico: "les que" no és un pronom, hauria de ser "les quals", però si diem "és una història de les quals sabria traure suc" hi ha un problema de coherència de nombre, i si substituïm "les quals" per "què" (que ha de ser possible sempre), "és una història de què sabria traure suc" té un altre significat, no es refereix a aquesta mena d'històries en general sinó a aquesta en concret. Per tant, m'imagino que aquest "de" té un sentit partitiu: "és una història d'aquestes", i que "saber-ne traure suc" es refereix a "aquestes". Així doncs, per una banda tenim "és una història de..." i, per l'altra, "les que sabria traure suc", en què el subjecte ara no sé si és "que" o és elidit (que algú m'ho aclareixi, sisplau!), però que rep l'acció del verb, el qual és de règim preposicional i, per tant, cal especificar-ne el complement amb el pronom: "és una història de les que un bon guionista en sabria traure suc".

Jo mateixa m'estic fent ballar el cap. Busco un altre exemple a veure si es veu més bé el que pretenc dir.
"És un home dels que en parlen sovint": crec que és una oració paral·lela a la que dèiem. Un subjecte singular, amb un "de" partitiu i una subordinada de subjecte plural i verb de règim preposicional amb la preposició "de".
Si eliminem el pronom (un home dels que parlen sovint) té un altre significat. Amb "dels quals" tenim el mateix problema de coherència de nombre que abans, i amb "de què" tres quarts del mateix: canvia el matís. Diria que aquí sí que es veu clarament que cal el pronom perquè hi ha una subordinada dintre del partitiu.

Potser m'estic embolicant i m'equivoco, si és així corregiu-me, tampoc estic segura que "de" sigui concretament "partitiu" (la terminologia no és el meu fort), però és que no m'acaba de sonar bé sense el pronom perquè "les que" no és un pronom...


----------



## ampurdan

No entenc massa per què dius que "les que" no és un pronom relatiu. Tinc entès que "el/la/els/les que" és correcte quan es pot substituir per l'antecendent i la frase, malgrat que pugui sonar repetitiva, continua tenint sentit. En aquest cas, seria: "és una història de les històries que un bon guionista sabria traure suc".

Crec que és una qüestió de la ubicació del complement. De la mateixa manera que dic: "Trec suc de la història", però en canvi quan col·loco el complement davant, hi afegeixo l'"en": "De la història, en trec suc", també quan amb el relatiu posem el complement davant tendim a repetir el pronom que fa la mateixa funció. En tot cas, crec que és redundant.

La frase amb "home" que has agafat és ambigua, però si diem "És un home dels que sovint es parla" la cosa es veu més clara, crec.

La veritat és que tot això no ho domino gaire, així que probablement vagi errat, però és tal com ho veig. Què et sembla?

EDIT- Crec que ja n'he tret l'entrellat.

Ara crec que tens raó que "de les que" és incorrecte.

Amb una frase més senzilla es veu clar:

"Són les històries de les quals sap treure suc". Aquí no es pot dir "de les que".

"És una de les històries de les quals sap treure suc" en què "històries" no es pot substituir per un relatiu. "És una història de les que (en) sap treure suc" amb o sense "en" està mal dit.


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> "Són les històries de les quals sap treure suc". Aquí no es pot dir "de les que".



Exacte, a això em referia quan deia que "les que" (o potser haig de dir "de les que") no és un pronom. Aquesta construcció és correcta quan s'elideix el substantiu: "és una història de les que m'agraden".



> "És una de les històries de les quals sap treure suc" en què "històries" no es pot substituir per un relatiu.


 Sí, i aquí si hi posem el pronom "en" passa el que deies, que és redundant, un pleonasme.



> "És una història de les que (en) sap treure suc" amb o sense "en" està mal dit.


 Sí? Creus que no és correcte ni amb "en" ni amb sense? Jo no ho acabo de veure clar, però és que em falten coneixements, parlo una mica d'intuïció. Crec que "que (en) sap treure suc" és una relativa adjectiva. Si diem "és una història de les bones" és correcte, i podem substituir l'adjectiu "bones" per una relativa: "és una història de les _que sap treure suc_", però hi falta el complement preposicional de "treure suc de", diria, i crec que ha de ser "en"...

 Em faig ballar el cap a mi mateixa!


----------



## ampurdan

Quina funció faria "que" dins la subordinada? El subjecte és "ell", "en" és el complement i "que" què és? A mi em sembla que no pot ser res en una frase com aquesta. 

Em sembla que el problema de la frase és que es barreja el "de" complement del nom i el "de" complement preposicional.

És una història *d'*aquest tipus.
Sap treure suc *d'*això.

La combinació, donaria:
*Es una història de les que de les quals sap treure suc.

Això no crec que ningú s'atraveixi a dir-ho, com a molt: "És una història de les històries de les quals sap treure suc", però tant per tant, millor treure el primer "història" i deixar-ho en:

"És una de les històries de les quals sap treure suc".

No hi posaria la mà al foc en tot això, però ara per ara ho veig així.


----------



## betulina

Diria que l'antecedent del relatiu "que" és l'article "les" (que deixa  sobreentès el substantiu "històries") i, per tant, hauria de tenir la  funció de complement... I si resulta que ja estava bé al principi, sense  pronom? 

Estic d'acord amb tu, Amp,  que el problema és la coincidència de les dues preposicions "de", i  també que l'última opció que dónes no fa dubtar gens i és clara (i també  que no posaria la mà al foc en res del que dic).

Per evitar  aquesta coincidència de preposicions, n'he buscat una altra, diria que  paral·lela (si no ho creieu, en buscaré una altra), amb la preposició  "en" en comptes de "de", amb el verb "confiar" (confiar en algú):

"És  una dona de les que hi pots confiar" - a mi em sona gramatical, però  potser no és normativa per la coincidència dels dos pronoms (el pronom  "que" col·loquial i el que demana el verb). Si traiem "hi" no funciona:  "*És una dona de les que pots confiar". 
Potser el problema és "les",  perquè si canviem "les" per "aquelles" sí que podem formular una frase  normativa: "és una dona d'aquelles en qui pots confiar". I en la frase  original del fil, seria "és una història d'aquelles de les quals/de què  sap treure suc".

Podria ser això, que amb l'article "les" demana  el pronom que correspon al verb de règim preposicional i, per tant, és  de registre col·loquial, i amb "aquelles" sí que funcioni en un registre  formal amb el relatiu compost.

Ho intentaré investigar...


----------

